# Another old fart returning to the trails....



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Been lurking on here for a while, reading reviews, tips, trails, the normal stuff and figured I should jump in...

Used to ride a lot in my 20s on a rigid GT in Tampa area and some in the Santa Cruz mountains in the late 90s. Moved around a lot, and settled back into S Florida. I remember riding Markham park what seems like eons ago, and am stoked to see how many trails have popped up in the SE.

Recently repaired a neglected Fisher Zebrano for morning training/exercise, and a friend mentioned getting into trail rides again. I blew it off, but I starting looking around, and I just can't say no.... especially since the wife is keen to start as well.

Unlike a lot of people, I still love the older bikes I learned on, and will probably never go full suspension. I scored a 2008ish Rockhopper for $60 that needed TLC and a Fisher Wahoo/Genesis 2 frame that I'm slowly building.

I know I'll never go as fast as the new bikes, and that's fine. Looking forward to getting dirty, and building up my skills again.

Loving the 50s section. Tons of good info!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome back to MTB!


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

nomadsurfer said:


> Been lurking on here for a while, reading reviews, tips, trails, the normal stuff and figured I should jump in...
> 
> Used to ride a lot in my 20s on a rigid GT in Tampa area and some in the Santa Cruz mountains in the late 90s. Moved around a lot, and settled back into S Florida. I remember riding Markham park what seems like eons ago, and am stoked to see how many trails have popped up in the SE.
> 
> ...


That's how it starts ... You like older bikes. You'll never go full suspension ...

3 years later you're taking vacations to Moab, dropping $7,500 on a new bike and looking at homes in Colorado on Zillow! 

Welcome back. I give you 6 months before you're googling dropper posts!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

2021Mach6 said:


> ...looking at homes in Colorado on Zillow!


I can help you with that.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

yeah, I knew as soon as I said I was sticking with older bikes for now, I would be in for some teasing about inevitable upgrades.... lol

we'll see what happens. I have a kid that is just starting to ride a bike and figure I'll be sending a lot of funds his way

thanks for the welcome


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

If it makes you feel any better, my newest bike is 10 years old. It took me a long time to start riding disc brakes, 29" wheels, and dropper posts.


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

I rode a lot in my 20s as well, and 'stepped away' for quite a while: A lot of the new stuff is really nice compared to the old. 29ers are smooth, and fs is comfy!, - how beat up do you want to feel after a long ride on rough ground? I still ride an older 26er sometimes, but the newer bikes are really a lot nicer to ride. I'm encouraging an old riding buddy to spend some real money on a nice bike: have nice toys while you can enjoy them, and you will also enjoy riding more with nice equipment.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

2021Mach6 said:


> That's how it starts ... You like older bikes. You'll never go full suspension ...
> 
> 3 years later you're taking vacations to Moab, dropping $7,500 on a new bike and looking at homes in Colorado on Zillow!
> 
> Welcome back. I give you 6 months before you're googling dropper posts!


I totally read this in Chris Farley's voice in Tommy Boy, ending with.. 

I've seen it seen it a hundred times...


----------



## mr_chrome (Jan 17, 2005)

sgltrak said:


> If it makes you feel any better, my newest bike is 10 years old. It took me a long time to start riding disc brakes, 29" wheels, and dropper posts.


- both my MTBs (FSR / SS 29ers) are 10 & 12 years old, respectively but they run great because I bought high quality hardware for both....eBay used to be a great place to score parts but the epidemic emptied the market so I'll make what I've got last.......


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Well, that didn’t last long….. 

While looking for parts to fix/upgrade my Rockhopper, I came across this old Ibex for $150.








I was planning to strip the parts I wanted, but it’s too nice condition to ruin it.

so, I’m planning to ride this while I build up the other bike, probably turning into a 1x9.

Down the rabbit hole I go….


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

nomadsurfer said:


> yeah, I knew as soon as I said I was sticking with older bikes for now, I would be in for some teasing about inevitable upgrades.... lol
> 
> we'll see what happens. I have a kid that is just starting to ride a bike and figure I'll be sending a lot of funds his way
> 
> thanks for the welcome


Great way to spend time with your kid(s). 

I also returned after a 20 year hiatus and felt like Rip Van Winkel. Honestly, I'd much rather ride a modern 29er hardtail than the very best full suspension 26er from 15 years ago.


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Dkayak said:


> Honestly, I'd much rather ride a modern 29er hardtail than the very best full suspension 26er from 15 years ago.


I know I’ll get to the same point at some point with a 29er. For now, they just feel “longer”than I like/am used to. Not sure if that makes sense?

The 26 is still fun (and CHEAP) to mess with . Once I get better I’ll no doubt make the switch. Or not…


----------



## nomadsurfer (12 mo ago)

Dkayak said:


> I'd much rather ride a modern 29er hardtail than the very best full suspension 26er from 15 years ago.


I borrowed a couple friends 29ers recently, and I just couldn't get along with them. One hard tail, and another full suspension. 

I remember looking at them, and thinking they don't look _that much_ bigger but once I started pedaling, it was like driving a truck. 800mm bars, and the huge rubber was fine just cruising the warm up(flat) but on drops, or log jumps it felt like I was on a bulldozer. I almost went OTB several times on simple obstacles.

I must admit that they definitely rolled over the chatter on the trail, and did smooth out the flow sections over my 26ers. But I definitely didn't jive with them on the jumps, berms or other stuff where I can put the 26er wherever I want(well, usually) I totally see why people like that cruiser feel

I know I could adjust, and would adjust. But am I crazy for sticking with old tech? As an old fart is it really worth it?


----------



## CaptainA (Jan 2, 2020)

whatever keeps you riding is perfect!


----------

